# Interlock Kit



## beckp (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello all, new here and new to the Generator world. I bought a Honda EU2000i and Companion unit and plan having an Interlock device installed on my electrical panel (located in the garage) for 110v service to a select amount of breakers. I have emailed several companies, providing them pics of my panel and mfg label on the inside door and I'm getting zero responses (why have a "contact us" link if you are going to respond). I have a Square D panel with a single 200amp main breaker located in the center of the panel, roughly 1.375" from the first breaker. The only other identifying items are on the mfg sticker located on the inside of the panel door. It reads as follows: "QO Load Center Cover, Cat No. QOC40US, Series S01".

I have seen at Lowes and/or Home Depot Interlock kits for Square D/HomeLine panels, two separate part numbers; a HOMCGK2C and HOMRBGK2C.

If anyone reading this has experience and can offer the proper interlock kit for me I would GREATLY appreciate it. Either from the items mentioned above or another source/manufacturer. I'd attach pictures but it appears I can't do that.


----------



## beckp (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks like once I registered I can upload pics:


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

This is where I bought mine, they are a good source of info, just supply Mfg. and part number for the box and they shuld fix you right up. I believe you can also buy direct form the manufacturers for some load centers, but they charge more.


EAT-BR200A Cutler Hammer or Eaton Generator interlock kit 150 200 Amp BR Series | eBay


Good luck,


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Do a search on evilbay, using the search words, generator interlock kit.

This one here looks like what you need:
SD-200A Square D QO or Homeline Generator interlock kit 150, 200 Amp LISTED | eBay

You'll need a male 120/240 volt receptacle, a cord with appropriate connectors to join the generator to the receptacle, and a 240 volt breaker of appropriate size in the panel to use with the interlock kit.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW, a buddy ordered what he thought was the right interlock kit based on the info on the load center, had to return it for another one. Guess it was similar to what you encountered at HD. Anyway, I sent them an email with essentially what you initially posted, including pics. Got an email back that told me to order their model "X", I did and it worked fine.


----------

